
Researchers have busted the encryption in several Crucial and Samsung SSDs - pjf
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/05/crucial-samsung-solid-state-drives-busted-encryption/
======
Confiks
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18382975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18382975)

